# Individual SJ



## loopeepee (12 August 2008)

When is it being shown on TV? I have looked on the Sky+ schedule, and I cant find it??!  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Thanks!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

It's on in a couple of minutes. You can also watch it online here - http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/olympics/
Click "Live 02"


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

Supposedly bbc 1 at 3.45pm but seeing as they mucked up the team jumping, dont hold your breath


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Are we having a new thread?


----------



## Amymay (12 August 2008)

Is it a different course - or the same??


----------



## loopeepee (12 August 2008)

Ahh, marvelous. Thank you. Come on Tina


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Is it a different course - or the same?? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Different.


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

different course


----------



## Amymay (12 August 2008)

Ta - Laws, that was a quick siggy production.

Cool


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is it a different course - or the same?? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Different. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

and bigger!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (12 August 2008)

love the new sig MHB


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/olympics/

Theres movement on this one again.course looks different.


Joe Meyers in going in..............


----------



## PickledOnions (12 August 2008)

Wow, MHB you've changed you sig again.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i like it, looking forward to the individuals


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Ta very muchly!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

One down so far for Joe...


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

And another...


----------



## saskia295 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It's on in a couple of minutes. You can also watch it online here - http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/olympics/
Click "Live 02" 

[/ QUOTE ]

AAGGHH! I'm getting so angry with this. I had it working for about 10 mins earlier and then it just stops  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Since then, I've only managed to see that bloody lightbulb and 'lenovo' and that's it, then just black  
	
	
		
		
	


	












 Very sad and annoyed.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

ARGH not working for me again


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Marcelo Tosi now...


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Sounds like we are going back on BBC now *phew*


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Its starting, are we staying here?


----------



## saskia295 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ARGH not working for me again 

[/ QUOTE ]

What shall we do Weezy?! I've had an awful time with this damn thing today!!!


----------



## GinaB (12 August 2008)

BBC1 starting coverage now


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

A clear for him with 1 time penalty...


----------



## duckling (12 August 2008)

On BBC 1 now


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Come on Austin!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

STOP THE INTERVIEW AND GIVE US COVERAGE!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Come on! Come on!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

You can even see a horse going round in the background, so frustrating BBC


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Oh FFS I can hear them cheering, what is going on


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

OMG stop talking and show us!!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

YES! CLEAR FOR AUSTIN WITH 1 TIME PENALTY! WOOHOO!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Stop nattering Sue, you don't really care anyway, go watch the tennis!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

I have never in my life wanted to staple shut two women's mouths as much as I do at this moment.


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 August 2008)

Will somebody gag CB!


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have never in my life wanted to staple shut two women's mouths as much as I do at this moment. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know it is so annoying!!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

There MUST be a reason why they cannot go live, something to do with rights possible


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

agree about the stapling..


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Ur right - what is with this!!!! Sue doesn't even know what she is talking about - oh thanks goodness!!!


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

Yay! we're off


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Here we go, eventually!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Thank god we're live now.


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Its floppy hat!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

The BBC are going to have to pay for my ulcer medication


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

ah ha - that's better


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

The peak on that womens silk is very long!!


----------



## kerilli (12 August 2008)

don't you just love mike tucker's commentary - "this is Ava Bordone". ffs.


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

loving the polish rider


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Oooh, they've changed the time allowed from 65 to 67 seconds so Austin no longer has a time penalty.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Looks a challenging course


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

It is going to be interesting to see whether the horses are feeling the effect of having to do a second round. Perhaps the ones that jumped well last time may come of the boil, etc.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Pawel made that look easy TBH.  They should have made it higher and longer IMO


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Clear for the Polish rider


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Sorry just started to watch it what is the height?


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Look at the joy; Beautiful to see.


----------



## RachelFerd (12 August 2008)

polish rider is great - incredible performance last two days, all considered


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Oh bless him - grinning widely!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

WHAT 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Why change the bloody time.  I thought the tight time was a very good idea, makes riders make mistakes


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

I suspect lots of clears..not good for TIna!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Bless him he is sooo happy with that round!


----------



## kerilli (12 August 2008)

apparently the first word the polish rider said when he came out of the ring was an absolutely unrepeatable 4-letter word!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
WHAT 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Why change the bloody time.  I thought the tight time was a very good idea, makes riders make mistakes 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Thats what I thought, polish rider made it, so it can't be THAT unattainable!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Oh this is too easy, sorry, but it is.


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Anyone know how the first 3 went?


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

yes they should


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

LOL! I would love someone to tape my voice going round a SJ round...It would be like listening to an episode of the Osbornes.


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
WHAT 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Why change the bloody time.  I thought the tight time was a very good idea, makes riders make mistakes 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I know - I just don't understand why. And why do it for this and not the XC? The original time for this obvious is possible to make.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

r we on here now nd not the other one? blimey i was confused
woo toddy


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh this is too easy, sorry, but it is. 

[/ QUOTE ]

agreed


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Why did they change it though? The time can be done, it will make it more exciting if they have to push them on!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
LOL! I would love someone to tape my voice going round a SJ round...It would be like listening to an episode of the Osbornes. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Ditto!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Wooo go Toddy!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Come on Toddy!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
LOL! I would love someone to tape my voice going round a SJ round...It would be like listening to an episode of the Osbornes. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

My friend got eliminated at a Working Hunter for excessive bad language!!


----------



## muffinino (12 August 2008)

Was it the young Polish boy with glasses? I fell in love with him over that x-country course!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

"he hasnt been the fastest horse on 4 legs"
...has he been the fastest on 3?!


----------



## GinaB (12 August 2008)

Go Toddy! Isn't Gandalf beautiful


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
LOL! I would love someone to tape my voice going round a SJ round...It would be like listening to an episode of the Osbornes. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

My friend got eliminated at a Working Hunter for excessive bad language!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Whoops!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Pah, this is like a schooling sesh now - look at that 61.70, would have been well within the bloody time too.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

What a round!!! Quick and clear


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Well done Toddy, that last line looked great!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

mark todd, enough said.


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

A clear for Toddy!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
LOL! I would love someone to tape my voice going round a SJ round...It would be like listening to an episode of the Osbornes. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

My friend got eliminated at a Working Hunter for excessive bad language!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Whoops!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Remind me not to enter a Working Hunter class any time soon then!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

fancy brit not making the cut


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

l.e.g.e.n.d


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

well done Toddy


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Oooh Tim Lips 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He's a cutie!


----------



## icestationzebra (12 August 2008)

So great to so the legend back at the top of the sport!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

This is going to be boring to watch - no time to chase and I would think very, VERY few poles are going to fall.


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Remind me not to enter a Working Hunter class any time soon then! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

It was hilarious, horse went one way, she very nearly went the other, but clung on and screamed "F*****G HELL" at the top of her voice!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

What was the original time? Sorry if it's already been said.


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Why did they extend the time?


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

65.


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

I don't think there are going to be many mistakes, they have time to set them up on their hocks to jump the bigger fences with that time now!!!


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

Agreed - and with the top few so close in terms of penalties it's a real shame


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

im amazed they're allowed to change things last minute


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Why did they extend the time? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely NO idea, was a very stupid move if you ask me, this has just become so much more less competitive.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

my tv is trying to stop working!!! arghhhhh


----------



## GinaB (12 August 2008)

Have they said why the time was extended?


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

i loooooooooooooove lenamore


----------



## kerilli (12 August 2008)

gah, too easy, dammit!


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Why did they extend the time? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely NO idea, was a very stupid move if you ask me, this has just become so much more less competitive. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree, its not very exciting now is it?!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I am suprised they changed the time I have to say


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

mind you she really only has herself to blame for the time penalties today (Mrs fredericks that is)


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

All going clear.this isn't good. We need time to be tighter.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

that was a BRILLIANT clear round


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Quick round there for Lenamore


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

They need to sort it out for next year, a XC time that was far too out of reach and a SJ time which is far too leaniant!!! (sp?)


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

They are going to regret changing the time as there are a lot now jumping clear and Caroline was well inside the time


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Well done Caroline, honoury Scot!!! Lots of DC's!


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

7 seconds inside the time?! its a bit of a joke.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Do love Lenamore.

I do not see Tina with a cat in hell's chance now.  The course is just not going to knock enough people.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

They do seem to take things from one extreme to the other with the times don't they?


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

So the xc was nigh on impossible and the sj is easy to acheive. Madness


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

not if there are a couple like this one...


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
They need to sort it out for next year, a XC time that was far too out of reach and a SJ time which is far too leaniant!!! (sp?) 

[/ QUOTE ]

next year?


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

I think they have lengthened it because, to be fair, this is the second round of Show jumping in one day, for the horses who have already gone through dressage and cross country.

I would rather lengthen than to have tired horses, and some riders, hurting themselves.


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

agreed MHB thought the same j ust didnt wana say nething lol OH MY there was a nice boy on screen then!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Just texted Boss to see if she can shed any light on it.


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

the horses are clearly fit enough to be easily making the time though?


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

I love this horse.


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Oh I'd like Vittoria to do well, rode very responsible all weekend!

Whoops, spoke to soon, 2 down!


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

I suppose there is much less pressure on these riders though.top 10 have so little between them its bound to force some mistakes


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
They need to sort it out for next year, a XC time that was far too out of reach and a SJ time which is far too leaniant!!! (sp?) 

[/ QUOTE ]

next year? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Next olympics, you know what I mean lol sorry.


----------



## Boxers (12 August 2008)

Has very short strides doesn't it?  Almost pony-like


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

I do see that but the time wasn't impossible to get and the ones that have finished inside the old time didn't look as though they had been pushed too hard.


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Oh dear!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

1.30 phwoar after that competition thats big
im so impressed with vittorias riding shame bout the poles


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

MHB show me a horse that is struggling and I will agree with you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  2 seconds less would show up how good the SJ technique was as less time to set up.


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

It'll be down to riders nerve now rather than fence difficulty


----------



## kerilli (12 August 2008)

totally agree with Weezy.
must admit, i think the striding's too straightforward too, especially the final line. a nice half-stride would have caught some out.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

I don't want to show you a horse that is struggling Weezy, I want all the horses to finish in good sorts. They deserve to not have every last ounce drilled out of them. We're asking them to go back in for a second time and the poles are falling...


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Yes, AND they are jumping on a surface don't forget!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

It's odd - the fences are big at 1.30 but the time has been lengthened which   cancels out some of the extra height


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Stand By Me is gorgeous


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

It's the pony with no browband!


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't want to show you a horse that is struggling Weezy, I want all the horses to finish in good sorts.  

[/ QUOTE ]

i think the point is the time could be tighter, making the point of the competition, and the horses would still finish in good sorts


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Boss said it was purely because the first 2 didn't make the time as far as she can tell even tho they didn't hang around 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  She said the atmosphere is electric!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

the fences are not that big not all of them will be 1.30 for a start and all the riders knew this was coming so the horses should be fit enough so i entitirely agree with weezy


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Aaww stand by me is retiring bless him


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Blimey!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It's the pony with no browband! 

[/ QUOTE ]


I thought you said nose band originally. You probably wondered what the hell I was going on about when I answered that he was wearing a grackle the first time you asked! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 PMSL.


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Heres WFP!


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

boss is there?!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

COMMON WILL!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Go Will!!!!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

haha yeah i noticed that but didnt say nething MHB! 
come on willy whack out a clear (hehehe)


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Go WFP!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

William now...


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
boss is there?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh yes, she was invited by Alex, has been a VIP all the way!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I thought you said nose band originally. You probably wondered what the hell I was going on about when I answered that he was wearing a grackle the first time you asked! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 PMSL. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I did that it was a slightly odd response! But then I though it's MHB, she's easily confused! :GRIB:


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

I have a headache again now LOL!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

ed dwarfs those fences!


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

Ahhhhhh


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Argh!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

jumping like a horse that has been worked on all night....


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

One down so far...


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Pity! Go Mary now!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

shame he had a pole.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Parkmore Ed may have gotten one down, but he didn't make those fences look big at all!  I think Willy will be pleased with him.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I did that it was a slightly odd response! But then I though it's MHB, she's easily confused! :GRIB: 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Funny :Smirk! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (got it right that time!)


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
boss is there?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh yes, she was invited by Alex, has been a VIP all the way! 

[/ QUOTE ]

WOW


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

4 faults for William...


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

...this is an odd question but do they get prize money for olympics? sorry if thats a silly question


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Go Mary!!!!!!! Go Mary Go!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
jumping like a horse that has been worked on all night.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would think that horse has had enough massaging and care in 24hrs than most have in a lifetime!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Why do the brit riders wear jockey skulls?


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Arrgghhh


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Blumming hell, the Brits are coming in thick and fast!


She has had a pole


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

Oh dear


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


Funny :Smirk! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (got it right that time!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well done!! (read aloud with a patronising tone!)


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Come on Mary!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

how many mistakes is tucker going to make and mary's horse is tired


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Oh no


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
...this is an odd question but do they get prize money for olympics? sorry if thats a silly question 

[/ QUOTE ]

No they don't.


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Nooooo


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
...this is an odd question but do they get prize money for olympics? sorry if thats a silly question 

[/ QUOTE ]

No they don't. 

[/ QUOTE ]
But if you win a medal don't you get prize money from your country?


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Well done Mary, I wish you could have had better luck!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

didnt think so for some reason just wanted to make sure 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 cheers weezy


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Ahhh well, well done Mary and Cavvie


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
jumping like a horse that has been worked on all night.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would think that horse has had enough massaging and care in 24hrs than most have in a lifetime! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Would think most of them have!!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Well done Mary, even with one down she has a big grin on her face!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

poor Mary


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Hard luck for Mary but well done to her though


----------



## GinaB (12 August 2008)

Gutted for Mary


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Ah well done Mary. Big smile!


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Aw man, not her year 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Tina it is - no pressure!!!


----------



## Sooty (12 August 2008)

Not at the Olympics, although the idea that it is amateurs competing is a bit of a farce these days.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

he had to smack it over that first fence!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Castlemouse - not that I know of, of course there are plenty of money making opportunities on the back of a medal and funding given from the development organisations!  It is only recently that pros can actually compete in the Olympics, it used to be for amateurs only, i.e. those without sponsorship


----------



## kerilli (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Not at the Olympics, although the idea that it is amateurs competing is a bit of a farce these days. 

[/ QUOTE ]
except that Romeike is a dentist...


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Jules, is this a new signature since hte other day? Very fancy!!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Post deleted by CastleMouse


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Not at the Olympics, although the idea that it is amateurs competing is a bit of a farce these days. 

[/ QUOTE ]
except that Romeike is a dentist... 

[/ QUOTE ]

And that is why he has my full respect - great man, great rider, wonderful horse


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

I thought the time was 65?


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

And Amy Tryon is a paramedic/firefighter... 

[/ QUOTE ]

No she isn't - she used to be tho


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Yep - Romeiker has done amateurs proud


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

jester - they have put it up, so it is easier to achieve


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

LMAO!! Hes pleased then!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

LMAO at Didier!!!  Good for him, that meant a lot!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

yeah, MHB and stormyhorse sent me some, and currently this is MHBs one! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 cheers guys! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 very much appreciated


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

So pleased France have had a little luck at last!!!!


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

And Amy Tryon is a paramedic/firefighter... 

[/ QUOTE ]

No she isn't - she used to be tho 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

amy tryon *needs* a paramedic...


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Do you think he is happy?


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

I'm so pleased or Didier.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

How many people are going to be in uproar that he is galloping around with long reins


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

He looked thrilled with that


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

well done and loving how  much he is loving it suppose there will be some slagging him off like they did with nico after badminton tho


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
How many people are going to be in uproar that he is galloping around with long reins 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

that crossed my mind too!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

It's the Kath and Kim browband!


----------



## GinaB (12 August 2008)

Bless him, how excited was he 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Although yes, people are gonig to complain about that


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I think Starky likes saying 'floral arrangement' he seems to be fitting it in as many times as possible lol


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

i dont know if i can watch tina


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

OMG, fingers X'd for Tina!!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Bless him, how excited was he 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Although yes, people are gonig to complain about that 

[/ QUOTE ]

I DO hope that they can keep their opinions to themselves this time


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Tina next!! Eeeeeeek!!


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

come on tinaaaaaaaaa *crosses everything*


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Go Tina!!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Bless him, how excited was he 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Although yes, people are gonig to complain about that 

[/ QUOTE ]

I DO hope that they can keep their opinions to themselves this time 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

It wouldn't be HHo if we did!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

so class


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Bless him, how excited was he 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Although yes, people are gonig to complain about that 

[/ QUOTE ]

I DO hope that they can keep their opinions to themselves this time 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

People keeping their opinions to themselves!?!?! What planet do you come from!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Especially on HHO!!!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Good luck Tina, got everything crossed for her


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
jester - they have put it up, so it is easier to achieve 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah it annoyed me too but I thought it was put up to 65, or was it from 65?
Sorry.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Go Tina!!!!! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

From - to 67.

OMG I am riding this with Tina!


----------



## GinaB (12 August 2008)

I can't watch!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

God!! My head nearly exploded - I thought that was coming down!!!!!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

PMSL at Scotty!!!!! HAHA!!!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

good boy scotty


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

yes


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[****] YES.


GET IN THERE YOU BEAUTY!!!!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!

I just scared the dog to death LOL!


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

WOOOOHHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Whoop whoop!!


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

Yayyyyy


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## destiny11 (12 August 2008)

Bloody brilliant!!!


----------



## GinaB (12 August 2008)

Whooooooooooooo! Well done to Tina!


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Wow wow wow, couldn't asked for anything better!!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

What a fantastic clear round. That horse is amazing, 2012 hopefully for that horse


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

HAHAHHAAA±!!!!!!! WOOOOOPPP!!!! Tina and MF you effing BEEEAAUUTIES!!!!!!


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Eira (12 August 2008)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Well it proves that IF the time had have stayed the same then the riders would have been more against it - she would have had penalties.


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

that a clear then?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smerls (12 August 2008)

Woooooooo!!!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

AMAZING
ive got jitters and just jumped up from my seat
youngest horse and it pulled out the best result
wow


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

EVERYONE ELSE MUST GET ONE DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

WOW WHAT A CRACKING PARTNERSHIP.


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Oh my gosh! I am shaking! I am almost in tears! What a round Tina!


----------



## WoopsiiD (12 August 2008)

argh got pic but no sound!!! Tis not quite as exciting watching in silence.


----------



## PickledOnions (12 August 2008)

GET IN THERE MY SONN!!


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

Utterly amazing i'm soooooo happy!!!!!!!


----------



## icestationzebra (12 August 2008)

She is class - and so is the horse!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Well it proves that IF the time had have stayed the same then the riders would have been more against it - she would have had penalties. 

[/ QUOTE ]

agreed - i didnt say nething becaue i felt tina would take her time and that extra time was certainly needed!!

i rekon ben wil have a pole


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

YES!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Oh whoopee - sorry, but whoopee!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
EVERYONE ELSE MUST GET ONE DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

At least! Or fall off!

Yay!!!


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

YES!!!

HAHAHA at scotty


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

shame. i love ben


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

How bad do I feel willing people to drop poles!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Clayton had a pole, it is a shame for him and Ben but at least he goes down and Tina goes up!


----------



## destiny11 (12 August 2008)

Oops


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Hard luck for Clayton but Yay for Tina


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

you did scotty, you did (and we love you for it)


----------



## PickledOnions (12 August 2008)

Yes!!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Oh my gosh....... My heart rate is through the roof!!


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

ohhh i feel bad now, disappointed for clayton now


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

atl east he shut his mouth for GBs round!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Scotty PLEASE keep jinxing people!


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

LOL at Scotty


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I feel so guilty !! I love the Fredericks' but I was so glad when C had one down!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

who would have thought team fred wouldnt get an individual medal


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh my gosh....... My heart rate is through the roof!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I am right there with you, my heart is pumping my chest!


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I feel so guilty !! I love the Fredericks' but I was so glad when C had one down! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Tina SO deserves a medal tho, so don't feel bad!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
How bad do I feel willing people to drop poles!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dont worry I am willing poles to fall over the shop, the germans have one gold they dont need another!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

lucretia what a point! hadnt thought about that!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

The only one I hope goes clear is Hinrich!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But the rest should have one down please (sorry!!)


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Scotty PLEASE keep jinxing people! 

[/ QUOTE ]

He's trying!!!


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

let's play knock the poles off the cups shall we!

Don't scare what Scottie says - the voodoo dolls are in force. Would be AMAZING if Tina got a medal


----------



## Benjamin (12 August 2008)

Can I ask a REALLY DUMB question?

How does the individual eventing comp work??
Do they all go XC again, or is something taken from the team comp?

P x


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

YES!!!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

ok they all have to have at least one down and the last 2 need two down.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

OH DEAR.......I am gutted for you


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Yes 2 down for the german....oh wait is that a bit harsh


----------



## Scoopy (12 August 2008)

I have my vooooodo doll out LMAO !


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I feel so bloody guilt but YEESS!!


----------



## destiny11 (12 August 2008)

Get innnnnn 
	
	
		
		
	


	









sorry


----------



## Ottinmeg (12 August 2008)

Ash is sitting here going knock one down ,knock one down and cheering everytime they do!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

slightly wish the commentary wasnt quite so partisan....


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Scotty PLEASE keep jinxing people! 

[/ QUOTE ]

He's trying!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

and doing pretty well


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Oh my nerves i need a stiff drink.


----------



## TarrSteps (12 August 2008)

To the amateur thing, it's pretty common for the Germans to have "day jobs" - Balkenhol was a policeman, Klimke a lawyer.  They have a totally different professional system, with a whole separate class of competitions.  That's the irony . . . we might not even see all of their best in international competitions . . .


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

thank you scottieeeeeee 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Tina will be 5th at the lowest!


----------



## PickledOnions (12 August 2008)

Waheyy!! comeee onnn!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Can I ask a REALLY DUMB question?

How does the individual eventing comp work??
Do they all go XC again, or is something taken from the team comp?

P x 

[/ QUOTE ]

No just the SJ they had to do twice. The top 25 after the completion of the team event go on for an extra round of SJ.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

...ottinmeg, what is ur horsie doing in the 4th pic from the left?!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
slightly wish the commentary wasnt quite so partisan.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Turn the sound down 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Come on Lulu, Tina deserves a medal


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

One down please Gina!!!


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Man, htis is getting too much, I canny cope!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

It's my favourite pony! But sorry still want you to knock one down!!!


----------



## icestationzebra (12 August 2008)

Anyone else feeling sick?


----------



## MooMoo (12 August 2008)

Is it just me but it sounded like the crowd laughed when clayton knocked a fence down. Hmm...

My god this is tense!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Yes and I have one hell of a headache!

I think she will go clear.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

im starting to need a wee again which is not good for all this excitement!
tucker just said she would be the first one to jump a double clear

omg
no
sorry tina


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)




----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Oh booooooooooooo.


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Gah


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

aaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## destiny11 (12 August 2008)

damn


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Well done to the gina so no gold for Tina, lets hope for the silver now


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

shame... but good round


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Oh no 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and to make matters worse she is American


----------



## PickledOnions (12 August 2008)

can still get silver though..


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

well that was to be expected i suppose, scoty has used up his magic a bit soon maybe


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I love that horse though


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Bugger


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

his magic is still working on meee! LOL


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

right even if the last 3 have poles down - Tina can still get either silver or bronze 

Gone on scottie, start jinxing again


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

God of eventing . . . . PLEEEEAAAASSSE let Tina come away with a Bronze????!!!!!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Jinx them all now Scotty please


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Yes PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

She needs to have poles down!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Common Scotty you aren't jinxing it enough!!!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

look at its honest little face


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

The last one!!!!!


----------



## Scoopy (12 August 2008)

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Shame for Megan, but YEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

YES!!!!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

oooo Tina is getting ever closer


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

I am just hoping that Kirstina doesn't get fourth. That would be cruel.



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

this is SUCH a good competition!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

I really am going to have a head explosion soon


----------



## PickledOnions (12 August 2008)

YEESSS!!!!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

and that was her fault


----------



## atot (12 August 2008)

YIKESSSSSSS That must've been hard for Jones!!!!!!!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Heart breaking look on Megan's face... I can hardly type!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

YESSSS she knocked it down!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Nearly sent the cat across the living room then!!! I really want didier to get a medal!


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

yessssssssssssss - now if the germans would kindly like to fall off! Like Scottie said, they've got gold anyway


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Well I really don't mind if Marius goes clear so I want Ingrid to get one down - PLEASE - unlikely tho!


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

screaming here!


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

the pressure is obviously making the difference that the shorter time would have made


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I am just hoping that Kirstina doesn't get fourth. That would be cruel.


[/ QUOTE ]

OH just said that!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Like Scottie said, they've got gold anyway 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

so true


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

My dog ain't happy I shouted and woke him up!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Sorry Ingrid but a couple down please!!


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

Please....


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

come on germany have a fence down please


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

yay!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

YES Tina has a medal


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

yessss


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

YES YES YES Tina has Bronze at least - OMG I AM GOING TO CRY!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

haha how excited was tucker then! bless


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

YES!!!!!!


GO TINA, GO TINA, GO TINA!


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

YESSSS!!!!!!! TINA HAS A BRONZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HURRAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eira (12 August 2008)

yahooooooooooooooooo


----------



## hotellie (12 August 2008)

woooooooo hooooooooo yipee go tina


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoopy (12 August 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


she has won a medal !


woop woop


----------



## icestationzebra (12 August 2008)

She's got a medal!!!!!!YIPEEE


----------



## destiny11 (12 August 2008)

woooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

did tina take zara's place?!


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

omg that means tina gets bronze?????????????????


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Omg im crying


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

Go tina go tina wooooo


----------



## RachelFerd (12 August 2008)

brilliant news for tina! to think she was reserve for so long too


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Well done Tina!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

WOW FOR TINA!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	












 I CAN'T TYPE PROPERLY.....


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

theres no way that grey will go clear


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

My three favourite horse is the top three!! Should of had a bet!!


----------



## Sooty (12 August 2008)

Was it wrong to cheer when that pole went?


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

Can we extract a pole from the dentist? (sorry could not resist)


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Common I really do hope that Hinrich has one down now so she gets Silver, she really does deserve a silver!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

We can relax now


----------



## Saf (12 August 2008)

I have tears pouring down my face


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

yep and IMO she was a better choice - i dont think zara had good enough RECENT results, and his sj is too inconsistent. sorry. thats just my opinon


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

If Hinrich goes clear I will be really glad 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But it would also be lovely for Tina to get silver! Its a conundrum!!


----------



## Doublethyme (12 August 2008)

Oh amazing - we are watching the live feed in the office and even the non horsey people are getting excited!!!!

Yay - A sussex girl gets a medal


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

someone was trying to phone me so i missed the falling pole - bad timing


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Was it wrong to cheer when that pole went? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Nope, and it's not wrong for me to have my fingers crossed that one goes in this round as well


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Marius might well get clear, who knows, I certainly won't care if he does, I will be pleased TBH!


----------



## icestationzebra (12 August 2008)

They are absolutely my top 3 too - right from watching their dressage tests in the middle of the night


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

what score was he on? where does he go if he has a pole?


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Everyone CHEER on Marius!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
They are absolutely my top 3 too - right from watching their dressage tests in the middle of the night  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Don't we have good taste!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Look at him go - Marius the wonder horse


----------



## icestationzebra (12 August 2008)

This horse deserves a medal....


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

YES, WELL DONE!!!!!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

unbelivable


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

WAHEY!! Well done Hinrich!!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

WELL DONE HINRICH AND MARIUS - I absolutely do NOT begrudge them that win.


----------



## atot (12 August 2008)

awhhhh FAB!!!!!!!


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

im happy that he won... a fab ride all though and such a stunning hoss!


----------



## GinaB (12 August 2008)

Well done to Tina


----------



## destiny11 (12 August 2008)

Very well done, deserved it


----------



## icestationzebra (12 August 2008)

Thrilled for him and thrilled for Tina!!!


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Well done Tina and the dentist!!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

WOW!! DOUBLE GOLD!! Well ridden for him!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Such a shame she got knocked down from silver but he really really did deserve that gold, his horse is such a super star.


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Well Im very pleased with that result! The ponies that should have been in the top three are IMO, wouldn't have minded what order they were in!!


----------



## PickledOnions (12 August 2008)

Well done him, but also well done tina!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

amazing amazing AMAZING so so pleased for him
glad he didnt go thru the start twice, really! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








well done everyone nearly all horses home safe and sound


----------



## Sooty (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
theres no way that grey will go clear 

[/ QUOTE ]

Which one?


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Well done to him, thats good on him being a dentist and a top event rider. 
That was a fantastic competition, congrats to Tina. And shows you can trust taking a good quality young horse to an important competition.


----------



## Angua2 (12 August 2008)

we got bronze


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

no neither do i a true amateur with his one horse


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

The one that just did LOL!


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

i can not even imagine what a double gold would feel like! phenomenal! congrats to the top 3, amazing!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

chris bartle, team trainer, two gold medals, not wanted by GB......


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

So so glad it was Hinrich if it couldn't be a Brit 
	
	
		
		
	


	









But WELL DONE TINA!!


----------



## Angua2 (12 August 2008)

germany gold
america  silver
Uk bronze


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Well done Tina! You've set the bar for British riding.



Look at that. I am welling up. Well done, well bloody done.


I'm in tears, look at Tina.


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

Well done tina, and thanks again for running commentary


----------



## brighteyes (12 August 2008)

Totally agree - well done all.............


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

Ahhhh, bless. I am so pleased for Tina


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Oh Tina is in tears and so am I


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Im welling up!


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

I personally think the horse won that gold....


----------



## TarrSteps (12 August 2008)

Great ride from all 3.  Imagine the pressure!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Oh Tina!! Bless her - she's so happy!!


----------



## GinaB (12 August 2008)

Oh bless her, crying like that 
	
	
		
		
	


	





And well done to Hinrich and Marius


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Aw look at Tina, I have such a lump in my throat


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Oh Tina don't cry you have set me off!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

How impressive that he is a dentist, not just a pro! Look at his tears. I am so so moved. 

And Tina - there aren't words!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 What a job!! I am moved to tears!!!

A fantastic Olympic final!!


----------



## destiny11 (12 August 2008)

Oh, bless her


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

bless tina


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I'm all teary!!


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

Awwwwwww look at her *wibble* WELL DONE to Hinrich :grinL but even more chuffed for Tina!!!!


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Im blubbing now. lol!


----------



## Sooty (12 August 2008)

Tina's crying, and I suspect she is not alone. I thought the commentators were going to burst!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Bless to Tina, she is making me well up.


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

tina's made me cry. her horse is only 10 isnt he?!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

At least she isn''t just makijng me teary!


----------



## sade1986 (12 August 2008)

Awwww well done tina, as nice as a British gold would have been i'm glad hinrich won it.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Bugger off Sue Barker we want to see Tina get her medal given to her


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

why is she hobbling?


----------



## Halfpass (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My dog ain't happy I shouted and woke him up! 

[/ QUOTE ]

ditto just had the dirtiest look from my dog!!!

Well done Tina, sat here welling up. The last few rounds were edge of seat watching. The tension was amazing!!!!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Oh my gosh, the longer they interview her, the more I cry!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Anyone else going to join me for a celebratory drink!!

Absolutely inspiring from so many riders... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## icestationzebra (12 August 2008)

I do too Saf!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

im dying to crack open some bubbly! lol sadly noones here to join me!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
tina's made me cry. her horse is only 10 isnt he?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep still a baby bless him, hope he will be on the team for London!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Well done Tina! She definitely deserved it!


----------



## Penguinboots (12 August 2008)

Well done Tina...fantastic!!!
V pleased for Heinrich and Marius, that horse is amazing!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

whys she hobbling?


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Anyone else going to join me for a celebratory drink!!


[/ QUOTE ]

I think I need one to calm my nerves!


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

i think we should offer chris bartle a job now for our dressage!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

her dodgy old knee i suspect


----------



## icestationzebra (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
theres no way that grey will go clear 

[/ QUOTE ]

Which one? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well he did!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Well I cracked open the lovely White I had in the fridge waiting for a special occasion - this classes as a special occasion to me


----------



## Sooty (12 August 2008)

I was asking which one was supposed not to! Apparently, it was the one which won.


----------



## TarrSteps (12 August 2008)

Don't think the Germans are going to let him go. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





You'll likely be able to get Mark Phillips back cheap though.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

jealous! lol


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

Lets hope and pray Miners Frolic stays safe over the next 4 years and grows in stature!!!

Such an achievement with a young horse...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

And we get to go back and see them recieve their medals in a bit! Yay!! I love watching the prizegiving!


----------



## icestationzebra (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I was asking which one was supposed not to! Apparently, it was the one which won. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry I know you were Sooty - I was replying to Lucretia


----------



## icestationzebra (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
And we get to go back and see them recieve their medals in a bit! Yay!! I love watching the prizegiving! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I bloody hope so!


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

Oi - sod the shooting we wanna see Tina have her moment of glory!!!!


----------



## Boodle (12 August 2008)

What a horse Marius is. I was willing him to go clear!

And as for Minors Frolic and Tina... fantastic.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Congratulations Tina and Minor's Frolic, congratulations!


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

MHB - I am most impressed at the speed of your signature changes


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

haha hi weezy on facebook! 
ive been kicked off the tv off someone who isnt even part of my family but living in my house, is it online?


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

What times the medal ceromony??? I am so pleased for Tina!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Fastest fingers in the west!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

right im off to meet my dad - have fun u guys! let me know how the ceramony goes! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (sp!)


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

another new sig HB - love it


----------



## icestationzebra (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Fastest fingers in the west! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

You're not wrong!  Brilliant sig


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

You've had more image changes than Madonna recently MHB !!!


----------



## loopeepee (12 August 2008)

Hummm, all this staying up late has caught up with me . . 

WHO FELL ASLEEP WATCHING THE SJ????!!!


----------



## Daffodil (12 August 2008)

Its on Eurovision Now


----------



## loopeepee (12 August 2008)

Luckily I recorded it on Sky, and woke up just as Tina went through the finishing line. Think the cheering must have stirred me!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Typical!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

"Vogue, Vogue, let your body move to the music...."








Thanks guys.


Those two deserve as much praise as we can give. How LUCKY was she to get a place!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Anyone know when we can see the ceremony on BBC or BBCi??


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Good question, I hope they show it. I am still on a high, well done GB!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

I'm loving your sig changes MHB, you fancy doing me a Team GB SJ team Olympics type sig?


----------



## TarrSteps (12 August 2008)

Did you have a whole string of sigs on tap, HB?  Like when they do t-shirts with both teams on so they can sell the ones with whichever wins right after the game?


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm loving your sig changes MHB, you fancy doing me a Team GB SJ team Olympics type sig? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Of course!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Did you have a whole string of sigs on tap, HB?  Like when they do t-shirts with both teams on so they can sell the ones with whichever wins right after the game? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yes, I have the "GB Wins Gold 2012" ready and waiting to go!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

LMAO MHB!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (12 August 2008)

Eek!  That's very anti-superstition of you!  Are you sure you're a horseman? 

I command you to start making ones for every other team that might possibly qualify, right now!


----------



## PapaFrita (12 August 2008)

I've just got home!! What's happened???


----------



## Skhosu (12 August 2008)

excellent event I think , best all rounders won, gutting for LF, and Mary king, bless her in that first interview after her round!


----------

